# ÚLTIMA HORA!! Se decreta estado de emergencia en Ottawa para controlar la revolución



## Jeffrey Lebowski (7 Feb 2022)

El alcalde, acojonado por lo que pueda pasar, decreta estado de emergencia. Espero que no le hagan ni puto caso.
Algunos actos más y esto se estudiará como la Revolución canadiense.









Ottawa mayor declares state of emergency to deal with trucking blockade


Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson on Sunday declared a state of emergency to help deal with an unprecedented 10-day occupation by protesting truckers that has shut down much of the core of the Canadian capital.




www.reuters.com





Ejército de policía preparada para meter de ostias y la gente cabreada. Esto en Ejpaña no pasa por la mugrosa borregada remera y cagona que HAY.


----------



## asakopako (7 Feb 2022)

Hay que linchar masivamente.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Feb 2022)

Que digo yo que bloquear una capital es cortar el comercio y perjudicar la economía, justo lo que quieren los globalistas para arruinar occidente, no? 

O me equivoco? 
Cuál es el objetivo de los camioneros?


----------



## jorge (7 Feb 2022)

A ver si acaban colgados de las farolas ese y el trudeau y empezamos a tomar ejemplo aquí


----------



## PACOJONES (7 Feb 2022)

10 dias llevan ya con 2 cojones


----------



## shur 1 (7 Feb 2022)

200 comentarios en el periódico de Toronto. Los más votados son covidiotas 100% anti camioneros.









Ottawa mayor declares state of emergency over ‘freedom convoy’ protests


More than 1500 Ontario Provincial Police officers, as well as officers from other municipal police services and the Royal Canadian Mounted Police, are on the ground in Ottawa.




www.thestar.com


----------



## shur 1 (7 Feb 2022)

Han prohibido que les lleven suministros, bajo arresto al que lo haga.

Lo van a tener imposible.


----------



## davitin (7 Feb 2022)

Mientras tanto en la TV de nuestro país no comentan absolutamente nada, como si no pasase nada.

Llegados a este punto los camioneros deben ir con todo, Trudeau debe dimitir.


----------



## NPCpremiun (7 Feb 2022)

¿Se avecina el mad max?


----------



## lappin7 (7 Feb 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Que digo yo que bloquear una capital es cortar el comercio y perjudicar la economía, justo lo que quieren los globalistas para arruinar occidente, no?
> 
> O me equivoco?
> Cuál es el objetivo de los camioneros?



Pero la diferencia es que ahora perjudican a la economía de los oligarcas (uber, planeta mcdonals, walmart) y no sólo la de los ciudadanos, que ya han sido exquilmados por dos años por la plandemia.
Creo que esa es la sutil y valiosa diferencia.


----------



## shur 1 (7 Feb 2022)

Entre viejos, funcionarios y rojos tienen a todos los países secuestrados.

Y no van a parar nunca. Es un saqueo brutal y absoluto a los trabajadores.


----------



## frenlib (7 Feb 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Que digo yo que bloquear una capital es cortar el comercio y perjudicar la economía, justo lo que quieren los globalistas para arruinar occidente, no?
> 
> O me equivoco?
> Cuál es el objetivo de los camioneros?



El objetivo es que Trudeau se largue del país, subnormal.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Feb 2022)

Es por vuestra salud.


----------



## Kbkubito (7 Feb 2022)

Seguro que borran los de apoyo.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Feb 2022)

De memes bien. De nivel de inglés flojillo.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (7 Feb 2022)

Que has estado, todo el día haciendo memes?
sal a la calle hombre, aunque sea a dar un paseo tu solo.


----------



## ashe (7 Feb 2022)

No es que sean muy inteligentes, salvo que tenga invasores sufragando el puesto de los camioneros... lo digo porque lo que está en el super no lo lleva papa noel con renos...


----------



## Hans_Asperger (7 Feb 2022)

Desde la total ignorancia: ¿¿¿ por qué protestan, por los altos precios del carburante ??? Saludos.


----------



## frenlib (7 Feb 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Desde la total ignorancia: ¿¿¿ por qué protestan, por los altos precios del carburante ??? Saludos.



Por las medidas sanitarias, quieren que renuncie Trudeau.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (7 Feb 2022)

Ah ok. Voy enseguida. Ah no, espera, que yo sí tengo una vida….cómprate una coño!


----------



## Decipher (7 Feb 2022)

Unos chalecos amarillos a la canadiense. 

Y apagón informativo de las élites. Como se nota donde está la verdadera oposición.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> 200 comentarios en el periódico de Toronto. Los más votados son covidiotas 100% anti camioneros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mirate la sección de opinión, este periodico es como Público. 

Zampan polla woke, blm y nwo para desayunar, comer y cenar.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Feb 2022)

sus cojones y encima ahí con todo el frío


----------



## Fermoselle (7 Feb 2022)

Este foro cada dia se parece mas a " 4Chan"...........


----------



## 11kjuan (7 Feb 2022)

Al principio de la plandemia un usuario, que ahora no recuerdo, subió una captura de un papel de un ministerio de Canadá, dónde se iba detallando, paso a paso el procedimiento a seguir.

En ese documento se preveía estallidos violentos y campos de concentración.

Cuidado, muchos no reímos por parecer un poco magufada. El papel tenía punta de ser un WordPad.

Pero joder, ahora ya poca broma.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (7 Feb 2022)

Y Justin sin salir de la cueva. Supongo que seguirá confinado...


----------



## Decipher (7 Feb 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Y Justin sin salir de la cueva. Supongo que seguirá confinado...



Ha pillao el COVID. Le produce cagalera por lo que se ve.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (7 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Han prohibido que les lleven suministros, bajo arresto al que lo haga.
> 
> Lo van a tener imposible.



Si no me das comida ni combustible ni ofreciéndote dinero te meto una hostia y lo cojo igualmente.

Ésta gente no sabe que un animal es más peligroso si está acorralado.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (7 Feb 2022)

HIJOS DLGP el gobierno.
Atentos porque tienen preparado el ejército y ya han confiscando la gasolina con menos 10 grados.

Qué pena que los ejpanoles sean tan borregos, esto debería extenderse a Europa.


----------



## Jeenyus (7 Feb 2022)

El 389 de la foto está brutal.


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Feb 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Mientras tanto en la TV de nuestro país no comentan absolutamente nada, como si no pasase nada.
> 
> Llegados a este punto los camioneros deben ir con todo, Trudeau debe dimitir.



Lo importante es un niño marroquí muerto en un pozo.


----------



## boyra (7 Feb 2022)

Noñ lloren tanto que cuando se den cuenta que los supermercados de Canadá y media usa andan desabastecidos entonces suplicaran


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Feb 2022)

¿si les quitan la gasolina, cómo van a mover los camiones?


----------



## El Caga Chele (7 Feb 2022)

Por qué coño sientes la necesidad de humillarte en inglés??
Cual es la lógica de hacer memes de topicazos antiespañoles del imaginario zurdo español en lengua extranjera??

¿quieres que alguien te diga ''España es una mierda'' en inglés para sentirte realizado?


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (7 Feb 2022)

¿Os imagináis el finde que ha pasado este pobre hombre haciendo memes nonstop a Tope de doritos y pesicola?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (7 Feb 2022)

Joder que espectaculazo sería que soltaran a Trudeau en medio de la turba enfurecida de camioneros.

Pagaría GOSTOSAMENTE por verlo.


----------



## vanderwilde (7 Feb 2022)

No fiarse de los comentarios, porque los que no les convienen, los quitan bien rapidito, o los moderan antes de publicarlos y no salen.


----------



## El Patriarcado (7 Feb 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis el finde que ha pasado este pobre hombre haciendo memes nonstop a Tope de doritos y pesicola?



Cataluña. No lo entenderías, es una enfermedad mental.


----------



## frankie83 (7 Feb 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> 10 dias llevan ya con 2 cojones



Más cojones tienes nuestros periodistas, que ni lo mencionan


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Feb 2022)

Da igual, no informando, no pasara nada.


----------



## ray merryman (7 Feb 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Que digo yo que bloquear una capital es cortar el comercio y perjudicar la economía, justo lo que quieren los globalistas para arruinar occidente, no?
> 
> O me equivoco?
> Cuál es el objetivo de los camioneros?



Están siendo (sin saberlo) en la otra pata del now


----------



## CliffUnger2 (7 Feb 2022)

Tienes algún tipo de paga ¿Verdad? (No me refiero a la del calvo)


----------



## McFly (7 Feb 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Que digo yo que bloquear una capital es cortar el comercio y perjudicar la economía, justo lo que quieren los globalistas para arruinar occidente, no?
> 
> O me equivoco?
> Cuál es el objetivo de los camioneros?



Quieren reducir población y generar pobreza pero necesitan a sus hijoputas tipo Trudeau Sánchez macron


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Feb 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Que digo yo que bloquear una capital es cortar el comercio y perjudicar la economía, justo lo que quieren los globalistas para arruinar occidente, no?
> 
> O me equivoco?
> Cuál es el objetivo de los camioneros?



Que digo yo que si no te mueves y no haces nada, las cosas siguen y avanzan como ahora que es lo que quieren los globalistas para arruinar occidente no?
O me equivoco?
Cual es el motivo por el cual no nos movemos todos?


----------



## Pisuk (7 Feb 2022)

"with some participants waving Confederate or Nazi flags"
Que película más cachonda se montan los de Reuters.


----------



## Julc (7 Feb 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Este foro cada dia se parece mas a " 4Chan"...........



Sí, no hay más que sudacas haciéndose pasar por europeos.


----------



## Decipher (7 Feb 2022)

Pisuk dijo:


> "with some participants waving Confederate or Nazi flags"
> Que película más cachonda se montan los de Reuters.



Buscaron a uno con lupa que llevaba una bandera confederada y lo encontraron.

Si son antifa arrasando ciudades en nombre de los negros son "manifestantes en su mayoria pacíficos" si son camioneros tocando el claxón son manifestantes en los que "algunos llevaban banderas confederadas y nazis" y así todo. Luego que si le cogemos mania a los medios y que cada vez están mas desacreditados, normal, se dedican a la manipulación permanente y el tintado ideológico pues como quieren que los consideremos.


----------



## Kabraloka (7 Feb 2022)

y aquí en spain solamente protestan por la payasada de eurovisión, por la de las tetas o por las charcuteiras...

país...


----------



## Decipher (7 Feb 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> y aquí en spain solamente protestan por la payasada de eurovisión, por la de las tetas o por las charcuteiras...
> 
> país...



Todo eso que dices es la izquierda y sus medios voceros no "la gente".


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> 200 comentarios en el periódico de Toronto. Los más votados son covidiotas 100% anti camioneros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si buen es cierto lo de los comentarios, ten en cuenta que es un diario tipo Eldiario, mucho fanático y censura.

Mira la encuesta no censurada


----------



## Gothaus (7 Feb 2022)

Al menos en Anglosajonia se rebelan un mínimo. Luego despotricamos de ellos por ser piratas. Pero es que nosotros ponemos el culo gustosamente para que nos lo peten.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Feb 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que digo yo que si no te mueves y no haces nada, las cosas siguen y avanzan como ahora que es lo que quieren los globalistas para arruinar occidente no?
> O me equivoco?
> Cual es el motivo por el cual no nos movemos todos?



Ya lo que sea pero frenando la economía de una ciudad a quién jodes? 

Yo estoy metido en un grupo que pretende dar apoyo a camioneros camino a Bruselas, estos movimientos se están intentando en España también, y ya hay alguno que se está preguntando a quien beneficia y perjudica paralizar una capital como Madrid.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Feb 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> El objetivo es que Trudeau se largue del país, subnormal.



Tu puta madre. 
Ya claro y para conseguirlo paralizan la economía de Canadá, justo lo que busca Trudeau. 
PAradójico.


----------



## frenlib (7 Feb 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Tu puta madre.
> Ya claro y para conseguirlo paralizan la economía de Canadá, justo lo que busca Trudeau.
> PAradójico.



Paralizar la economía es la forma de protesta más efectiva y pacífica que existe, su éxito ha sido demostrado en Islandia por ejemplo. Que tú no te enteres es otra cosa.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Feb 2022)

El nombre ya da risa, sospechoso cuando menos:


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Feb 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> Paralizar la economía es la forma de protesta más efectiva y pacífica que existe, su éxito ha sido demostrado en Islandia por ejemplo. Que tú no te enteres es otra cosa.



Eso es el covid, paralizar la economía, impedir a la gente trabajar, pero no consumir (online). 
Esto es hundir el comercio local y premiar Amazon.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Feb 2022)

Leído en grupo de apoyo a camioneros: 

_Creemos que paralizar un país es el camino? Quién apoya esta idea? Qué significaría si fuese así? No se les haría el juego al final a los que esperan que entremos en caos y tener ya un nuevo caldo de cultivo para imponer nuevas normas dictatoriales?
Y si podemos armarnos de razones legales, y si valiéndonos de nuestra legitimidad a ejercer nuestros derechos, a fuerza de hacerlos valer sin una repercusión negativa para nadie que no haya más que querido ser honrado y solidario en este tiempo con los demás, aun siendo objeto de críticas, discriminación, sanciones, etc..._


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Feb 2022)

Es totalmente impresionante, si bien es cierto que la mayoría son blancos hay otras etnias y muy cabreados. En España si baja la temperatura de 15 grados, un en el momento más 15mero o por ejemplo en Cat con la independencia se va la inmensa mayoría a casa.

En Canadá están con medias de -10 grados, les han bloqueado las cuentas y ahora la policía confisca gasolina y alimentos. Con mil cojones están aguantando .

La protesta ya ha sido un éxito, ya han "ganado" ahora viene la represión, hay que intentar volverlos locos y que sean represivos (esa sería la estrategia) si aguantan hasta el sábado se une la población incluso algún No humano vacunado... 

Veo casi imposible aguantar hasta el sábado sino ocurre algo excepcional .

Por otro lado el gobierno del Globalista masón pro judío lo que parece que hará es intentar congelarlos o no alimentarlos . Así de cruel la mayoría de soyboys apoyarán está medida tan fascista


Son héroes


----------



## maromo (7 Feb 2022)

Que limpito se queda el hilo cuando ignoras al retarded de los memes


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Feb 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> El nombre ya da risa, sospechoso cuando menos:



Es el único nombre que hace justicia

Y los movimientos por la liberación acaban utilizando armas. Qué es como debería acabar esto


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Feb 2022)

lappin7 dijo:


> Pero la diferencia es que ahora perjudican a la economía de los oligarcas (uber, planeta mcdonals, walmart) y no sólo la de los ciudadanos, que ya han sido exquilmados por dos años por la plandemia.
> Creo que esa es la sutil y valiosa diferencia.



Perjudica a todo el mundo, la cadena de suministros de una economía no es selectiva.


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Feb 2022)

Reportad a VOX_ENCICLOPEDIA está cargándose el hilo


----------



## theelf (7 Feb 2022)

Al tarado de los memes tontos lo puse en ignorados y el hilo ahora es facil de leer

Es patetico q tenga q hacer esto, de donde sale esta gente?


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Feb 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> El alcalde, acojonado por lo que pueda pasar, decreta estado de emergencia. Espero que no le hagan ni puto caso.
> Algunos actos más y esto se estudiará como la Revolución canadiense.
> 
> 
> ...



Os preguntáis si esto no era lo que querían los Globalistas, ¿arruinar la economía?

No, los Globalistas no quieren ser molestados y está protesta les molesta y mucho


----------



## kikoseis (7 Feb 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Que digo yo que bloquear una capital es cortar el comercio y perjudicar la economía, justo lo que quieren los globalistas para arruinar occidente, no?
> 
> O me equivoco?
> Cuál es el objetivo de los camioneros?



No hay ningún país del mundo con vacuna o obligatoria. Y lo que venga, si viene, será muy residual.

¿Por qué el bobo ese prefiere seguir adelante y enfrentarse violentamente a su pueblo?

Esa es la pregunta que hay que hacerse.

Y que los canadienses tiren del hilo ...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Feb 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Que digo yo que bloquear una capital es cortar el comercio y perjudicar la economía, justo lo que quieren los globalistas para arruinar occidente, no?
> 
> O me equivoco?
> Cuál es el objetivo de los camioneros?



Ahí está.

Y no lo ve eso casi ningun forero


----------



## nosomosnada (7 Feb 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Leído en grupo de apoyo a camioneros:
> 
> _Creemos que paralizar un país es el camino? Quién apoya esta idea? Qué significaría si fuese así? No se les haría el juego al final a los que esperan que entremos en caos y tener ya un nuevo caldo de cultivo para imponer nuevas normas dictatoriales?
> Y si podemos armarnos de razones legales, y si valiéndonos de nuestra legitimidad a ejercer nuestros derechos, a fuerza de hacerlos valer sin una repercusión negativa para nadie que no haya más que querido ser honrado y solidario en este tiempo con los demás, aun siendo objeto de críticas, discriminación, sanciones, etc..._



_La huelga de La Canadiense empezó a raíz de unos despidos en la empresa Riegos y Fuerza del Ebro, en el Pallars. Esta empresa era filial de la Barcelona Traction Light and Power, conocida como La Canadiense, la primera gran multinacional que se implantó en Cataluña. Fundada en Toronto en 1911 por el canadiense Frederick Stark Pearson, aprovechaba los recursos hidráulicos de los Pirineos para obtener energía eléctrica. El 22 de febrero de 1919 los trabajadores de todas las empresas eléctricas de Barcelona decidieron apuntarse a la huelga, y la ciudad quedó a oscuras. El día 27 fueron a la huelga los obreros del agua y del gas en solidaridad con los de la luz. También se añadieron los del textil y los impresores, y el 12 de marzo los trabajadores de los tranvías. 

*El día 13 de marzo se declaró el estado de guerra.*

Cuatro días después, *el 17 de marzo (¡en 4 putos días lo lograron!), se llegó a un acuerdo* para acabar con las movilizaciones: libertad para los detenidos, *jornada de ocho horas y aumento de sueldo*.

El 14 de abril se acabó la huelga general, pero el estado de guerra duró hasta el 13 de agosto. En las calles de Barcelona había 8.000 hombres armados vigilando cualquier movimiento que pudiera levantar sospechas y, en verano, 5.000 obreros continuaban encarcelados en barcos prisión y en las plazas de toros. A pesar de todo, la huelga había servido para conseguir una gran victoria. El 3 de abril de 1919, el gobierno de Madrid publicó el decreto de las 8 horas y *España fue el primer país de Europa occidental en fijar esta jornada laboral*. _

¿Os imagináis que los curritos de la época se hubieran sentado a pensar cómo iba a afectar a la puta economía la lucha que estaban llevando acabo para incrementar sus derechos laborales hasta un nivel mínimamente superior al de los animales de tiro?

Años y años de sindicatos amarillos financiados por el estado disfrazados de "socialistas" y "comunistas" con el beneplácito de la clase obrera que está demasiado ocupada mirándose el ombligo como para preocuparse por su futuro y 4 décadas de manifestaciones y huelgas legales "aprobadas" por la Delegación del Gobierno con banderitas, caritas pintadas, manitas al aire y batucadas y la gente ha perdido el sentido de lo que supone una protesta real.







Aunque bueno, parece que algunos echan de menos trabajar 14 horas de lunes a domingo por un plato de muelas....


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Feb 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> _La huelga de La Canadiense empezó a raíz de unos despidos en la empresa Riegos y Fuerza del Ebro, en el Pallars. Esta empresa era filial de la Barcelona Traction Light and Power, conocida como La Canadiense, la primera gran multinacional que se implantó en Cataluña. Fundada en Toronto en 1911 por el canadiense Frederick Stark Pearson, aprovechaba los recursos hidráulicos de los Pirineos para obtener energía eléctrica. El 22 de febrero de 1919 los trabajadores de todas las empresas eléctricas de Barcelona decidieron apuntarse a la huelga, y la ciudad quedó a oscuras. El día 27 fueron a la huelga los obreros del agua y del gas en solidaridad con los de la luz. También se añadieron los del textil y los impresores, y el 12 de marzo los trabajadores de los tranvías.
> 
> *El día 13 de marzo se declaró el estado de guerra.*
> 
> ...



La diferencia entre entonces ya hora es el contexto: 
Entonces la economía y el mercado eran pujantes y ascendentes, mientras ahora el peligro es la inflación y que China nos entierre definitivamente bajo su dominio económico.


----------



## Alex Cosma (7 Feb 2022)

Veo que los negacionistas ya se están preparando para decir, ¡¡¡ hemos ganado !!! , cuando el Gobierno tenga a bien decretar el fin de la pandemia.

*Son los falsos triunfos que el ESTADO concede al PUEBLO.* *Hay muchos ejemplos, pongamos dos:

1- Las famosas "conquistas" obreras:*

Y es que, esas famosas "conquistas" obreras ni han sido conquistas ni han sido positivas, sino regalos envenenados.

NO, no fueron "conquistas" porque cuando alguien conquista algo, por ejemplo un territorio, el poder que allí había, deja de existir y es sustituido por otro... Por contra, los obreros, lo que han conseguido es que el PODER les CONCEDA ciertas peticiones... pero el PODER sigue ahí, y además más fuerte y concentrado que nunca.... Por tanto, el PODER que ha hecho tal o cual concesión puede retirarla cuando le venga en gana. Por tanto, no son conquistas, sino limosnas que se dan al mendigo.

Sí, a medida que el obrero "disfrutaba" de más regalos envenenados, el PODER se iba concentrando más y más en unas pocas manos... ¿me puede explicar el obrero medio de izquierdas por qué ahora una empresa como Zara tiene más poder, real, fáctico, que un emperador romano? Eso en cuanto al poder del capitalismo (ahora mayor que nunca). Si hablamos del poder del ESTADO, nos encontramos con que éste ahora se mete hasta nuestra alcoba y nuestra conciencia, dictando incluso como debemos pensar y fornicar.

Sí, el bienestarismo es una gran estafa, infrahumanizante; y esos regalos envenenados lo han sido además porque con ellos, precisamente, se DESACTIVARON TODAS LAS LUCHAS OBRERAS... Se puso fin a la (*vertical*) lucha de clases (y con ello no defiendo al comunismo ni al marxismo, que son más de lo mismo) que aun con todas sus *deficiencias (infinitas)*, era incómoda para el PODER (para el ESTADO y para el CAPITAL), y se sustituyó por la lucha *horizontal *entre el pueblo llano, para dividirlo y enfrentarlo (feminismo, homosexualismo, inmigracionismo, independentismo, islamofilia, veganismo ,animalismo, cambioclimatismo, pandemismo, etc.)

*Sí...: por cada "conquista" obrera, el pueblo se iba dividiendo y enfrentando más, y el dúo Estado-Capital iba adquiriendo más y más y más poder...*

¿Y todo ello capitaneado por quién? POR LA IZQUIERDA.

El que no lo quiera ver que no lo vea.

¿La derecha? pues lo mismo, pero al menos ellos no van (o no iban o no era su perfil principal) de SALVADORES DEL PUEBLO y contra el CAPITAL.

*La izquierda SÍ se presenta como tal... y es justo lo contrario: es la que ha destruido a los pueblos europeos, ahora ya sustituidos finalmente por inmigración (dada su baja natalidad, también ésta impulsada principalmente, pero no exclusivamente, por la izquierda).

2- La abolición de la mili.*

El ejército es la primera empresa del ESTADO.

El Alto Mando Militar (por medio de la EMAD y los servicios de inteligencia del CNI) es el que dirige realmente el ESTADO, junto al resto de altos funcionarios, éstos un escalón por debajo de aquéllos.

El ejército estatal nunca ha velado por sus ciudadanos... y nunca lo hará.
El mero hecho de creerlo (a pesar de los cientos de millones de muertos en las guerras) ya es significativo acerca de la nula compresión de la realidad.

En España mejor que en ningún sitio el pueblo sabe de la nocividad del ejército... Hasta el 23F el ejército era la institución peor valorada... ahora es la mejor valorada. Para eso sirvió el 23F, para limpiar una facción del ejército que estaba impidiendo el camino hacia la "*modernidad*" (más liberticida aún ésta que cualquier régimen anterior).

Más allá de lo que diga la Constitución, la función REAL del ejército no es la de defender al PUEBLO ni a los intereses del PUEBLO, sino a los intereses del ESTADO... y el ESTADO no somos todos (que es la mentira que nos cuentan en la escuela y que todos se creen) sino las minorías poderhabientes que lo crearon, independientemente de la forma que tome dicho ESTADO.

La luchas anti-mili desembocaron en la abolición del servicio militar obligatorio y la gente lo celebró como una victoria del pueblo sobre el ESTADO; nada más lejos de la realidad...

Lo cierto es que fue el propio ESTADO español el que tenía claro que su ejército de reemplazo era menos operativo y más costoso que uno profesional y de menor número de soldados. El ejemplo y modelo a seguir lo tenía en las potencias extranjeras vecinas (Francia, etc. con un ejército ya profesional). Obviamente, el ESTADO no iba a hacer el paso de un ejército a otro sin más, sino que que tenía que venderlo como un triunfo del pueblo, ya que eso es lo que siempre hacen las élites de poder: introducen en el pueblo las consignas que interesan al PODER CONSTITUIDO y además consiguen que el pueblo las haga propias... (las religiones políticas son un buen ejemplo: feminismo, inmigracionismo, homosexualismo, islamofilia, etc.)

Para dar credibilidad al asunto, lógicamente tuvieron que ir a la cárcel muchos insumisos, pero no fue más que una puesta en escena.

Un soldado de reemplazo es menos operativo (menos mortal) porque en caso de guerra civil (guerra fratricida) tiene más reparos para matar a compatriotas o hermanos... por contra, un soldado mercenario (como son los soldados profesionales) y más si es extranjero (un porcentaje alto, y subiendo, de los soldados profesionales son extranjeros de sudamérica, marruecos, etc.) dispara sin mayor miramiento (como ya se comprobó aquí, sin ir más lejos, en la guerra civil del 36-39, en la que los 100.000 soldados musulmanes de Franco mataron mucho y "bien")...

Después de la abolición de la mili, la inmensa mayoría de movimientos "antimilitaristas" desaparecieron, demostrándose con ello, además, que la mayor parte de la gente no quería la mili porque la consideraban una pérdida de tiempo, etc. pero no por razones de "conciencia"... Una conciencia que sí está presente en los pocos colectivos antimilitaristas que al día de hoy subsisten y cuya labor es de aplaudir***.

La vuelta al servicio militar obligatorio, dada la demografía, ya se está dando en países como Suecia, pero la estructura profesionalizada del ejército se mantendrá. Muchos de los soldados de reemplazo, debido a la sustitución étnica, serán de origen extranjero también, por lo tanto, asimismo bastante operativos de cara a matar sin mirar.

*** No soy pacifista, el pacifismo es un error, por no decir que también es una idea que las élites de poder han introducido en la mente del pueblo para dejar INDEFENSO A ÉSTE ante el MONOPOLIO DE LA VIOLENCIA que ostentan las élites de PODER, que son las que conforman el ESTADO y el CAPITAL.

Una de las pocas cosas buenas que les queda a los estadounidenses es esa, el uso y posesión de armas para su defensa legítima. Otra cosa distinta, por desgracia, es el grado de infrahumanización de gran parte del pueblo estadounidense... que trae como consecuencia que, llegado el caso, no saben y/o no sabrán cómo usarlas ni contra quien... Porque otra de las armas del PODER contra el pueblo es el DIVIDE y VENCERÁS, con el que se consigue el ideal maquiavélico de que aunque el pueblo odie al "príncipe" esto no es ningún problema mientras el pueblo se odie tanto o más entre sí...


----------



## nosomosnada (7 Feb 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> La diferencia entre entonces ya hora es el contexto:
> Entonces la economía y el mercado eran pujantes y ascendentes, mientras ahora el peligro es la inflación y que China nos entierre definitivamente bajo su dominio económico.



No se a qué te refieres exactamente con "entonces".

En 1919 la economía europea se había hundido, y no sólo por la Gran Guerra, sino porque empeoraba la situación de Alemania y eso se propagaba a todos los otros países europeos. En España, a pesar de la bonanza exportadora provocada por la neutralidad durante la guerra, en 1919 ya se vislumbraba la crisis y la población sufría los efectos de la pérdida de poder adquisitivo debido al alza de precios (125%). A finales de 1919 hubo un gran bajón en la Bolsa de Barcelona, por falta de efectivo o porque los inversores no veían claro el futuro. Empiezan a quebrar diversas empresas, como el Ferrocarril de Valladolid a Medina del Rioseco y los Ferrocarriles Andaluces, que cotizan en la Bolsa de Barcelona.

Y sobre todo, en 1919 se produce la quiebra del Banco de Barcelona.

La quiebra del Banco de Barcelona supuso un rudo golpe a la burguesía catalana, especialmente a la vinculada al textil. La causa última de la quiebra está en las operaciones crediticias con una docena de clientes, en su mayoría extranjeros, atraídos a Barcelona por la exuberancia económica de la I Guerra Mundial, a los cuales, una administración prudente jamás habría concedido un crédito.

En este escenario de caos económico creciente, Maura llamó a Cambó para el Mº de Hacienda, y además subir espectacularmente los aranceles, definió una nueva estructura bancaria que facilitó, para el sostenimiento inmediato de la economía, un auge considerable de la oferta monetaria.

No parece una situación demasiado diferente a lo acontecido en los últimos años, y si cambiamos el peligro de la amenaza china actual por el peligro de la amenaza soviética de la época, tanto da.

Al final, siempre es la misma historia. Solo que ahora se ve con buen gusto volver al plato de arroz (mientras tinder y netflix satisfagan las necesidades básicas).

Entiendo que en 1919 los trabajadores eran necesarios, y su trabajo era la pieza clave del crecimiento económico, lo que les concedía una posición de fuerza, y que en cambio ahora el trabajo no es necesario puesto que no es más que un trampantojo para mantener el chiringuito, ya que el crecimiento económico no es más que una gran farsa "virtual", por lo que a los trabajadores les va dar igual estar 2 meses encarcelados en sus domicilios aplaudiendo en el balcón que paralizando el pais a base de camiones y tractores.

Porque a diferencia de hace un siglo, cuando la condición de "mano de obra" hacia de los trabajadores un mal necesario, ahora no somos más que una ligera molestia que debe ser sustituida cuanto antes por borregos cuya condición de borrego sea aun mayor.

Pero aún así, mejor ser erradicados dando por el culo como en Canadá (ya están tardando en empotrar un tanque cisterna repleto de queroseno en el puto parlamento y volar por los aires a todos esos hijosdeputa antes de que den luz verde al ejército para vaciar los cargadores) que no en esta agonía distópica en la cual padres descerebrados consideran que inocular a sus hijos una terapia cuando menos cuestionable les va a dar más puntos en su carnet de "buen ciudadano" para poder seguir disfrutando, como destino definitivo realizador de sus execrables vidas, de la terracita, la cervecita, la tapita y la reputísima gran remera que los cagó.


----------



## Juanchufri (7 Feb 2022)

Difícil situación con el 90% de los medios contra las revoluciones o conatos de ellas, reales, porque si van de pacíficos, les terminan comiendo la tostada y si son violentos, ya tienen la la excusa para detenerlos a todos. 

Si la violencia no estuviera tan demonizada, pero claro, para eso judy ya ha hecho su trabajo en las escuelas durante los últimos 50 años...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Feb 2022)

interesante...ningún puto rojo de mierda comentando en este hilo

está claro que las élites ahora son ellos.


----------



## Salamander (7 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ahí está.
> 
> Y no lo ve eso casi ningun forero




De peores hemos salido, en Weimar quemaban fajos de billetes para calentarse. ¿Que hacemos si no, les seguimos el juego a las marionetas globalistas un par de décadas más? Ya hemos visto que por la urnas no hay cambio posible, y esta vez los ejércitos no nos van a sacar las castañas del fuego.

No, hay que derribar estos gobiernos, y luego no hay que permitir que nos cuelen el NOM, hay que exponerlos a todos, mostrarle a la gente lo que han estado haciendo y cuales son sus intenciones, cortando la financiación de sus medios de control de masas y colgando a sus agentes, desratizando la política, nos lo vamos a jugar el todo por el todo en breve, tanto ellos como nosotros.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Feb 2022)

Cuando gobierne la derecha se van a enterar


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Feb 2022)

a por ellos!!!


----------



## Murray's (7 Feb 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Que digo yo que bloquear una capital es cortar el comercio y perjudicar la economía, justo lo que quieren los globalistas para arruinar occidente, no?
> 
> O me equivoco?
> Cuál es el objetivo de los camioneros?




La principal causa o razón no depende del Gobierno de Canadá, sino de los EEUU. Piden que a los camioneros no vacunados les dejen cruzar la frontera hacia los EEUU.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (7 Feb 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> No hay ningún país del mundo con vacuna o obligatoria. Y lo que venga, si viene, será muy residual.
> 
> ¿Por qué el bobo ese prefiere seguir adelante y enfrentarse violentamente a su pueblo?
> 
> ...



Porque no es su pueblo.


----------



## CocoVin (7 Feb 2022)

Venga mañana de sitio!


----------



## maromo (7 Feb 2022)

Para saber si estás con los buenos o lo malos solamente hay que pararse y ver quien defiende el supuesto "consenso"

Si TODOS los medios quebrados, el gran capital y los gobiernos están a una en algún movimiento, hay que pensarse bien con quien se sitúa uno.


----------



## noseyo (7 Feb 2022)

Represiones estilo china y Korea del norte represión matándolos de hambre y sancionado a quien. Le de ayuda


----------



## Gorrión (7 Feb 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Para saber si estás con los buenos o lo malos solamente hay que pararse y ver quien defiende el supuesto "consenso"
> 
> Si TODOS los medios quebrados, el gran capital y los gobiernos están a una en algún movimiento, hay que pensarse bien con quien se sitúa uno.



Pues parece que a muchos les cuesta algo tan sencillo de entender.

No tienen remedio, son amebas.


----------



## GatoAzul (7 Feb 2022)

¿Guiris o Rusos, Venezolanos, Chinos u otros buscando camorra? que yo sepa, cualquiera puede crear memes y hacer creer que fueron creados por albaneses si quiere.


----------



## 4motion (7 Feb 2022)

En Francia no tienen camiones? De expaña no espero nada obviamente. Yo quiero joder a le maricon macron. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Palimpsesto. (7 Feb 2022)

Canada siempre me gusto ahora más. 
Los camioneros y no camioneros puesto que les apoya mucha gente. Fachas y de ultraderecha que no creen en la siensia gñe gñe


----------



## Sansonuro (7 Feb 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Que limpito se queda el hilo cuando ignoras al retarded de los memes



¡Y qué gusto da eliminar su mierda!

Menudo retardado.


----------



## Akira. (7 Feb 2022)

jorge dijo:


> A ver si acaban colgados de las farolas ese y el trudeau y empezamos a tomar ejemplo aquí



Eso aquí jamás pasará, olvídate.


----------



## ¡Viva la Robolusión! (7 Feb 2022)

No quiero decir que el Justin Trudeau sea un hijo de puta, pero su madre gastaba poco en bragas:







y lo tienen bien calado:


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Mientras tanto en la TV de nuestro país no comentan absolutamente nada, como si no pasase nada.
> 
> Llegados a este punto los camioneros deben ir con todo, Trudeau debe dimitir.



Exacto,

cualquier persona de cualquier ideología que no vea la manipulación de los medios,

es realmente subnormal o le gusta su estado vegetativo de NPC.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (7 Feb 2022)

Al ignore, venías buscando la atención de la mami y has conseguiso lo contrario, por subnorm.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

Que opinan los rojos del foro sobre todo esto?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (7 Feb 2022)

No es esto violencia? Joder que ascazos de gobiernos.



https://twitter.com/Javier_Torrox/status/1490589812948099073?s=20&t=h-ivu2AU76C6JgKKies0qg


----------



## HaCHa (7 Feb 2022)

A cualquier putamierda la llaman revolución.


----------



## skinnyemail (7 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> 200 comentarios en el periódico de Toronto. Los más votados son covidiotas 100% anti camioneros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguramente son bots y NPCs.Yo leo comentarios de periódicos y otros foros y fuera de burbuja te hacen creer que todo elel mundo es de izquierdas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Feb 2022)

¡Viva la Robolusión! dijo:


> No quiero decir que el Justin Trudeau sea un hijo de puta, pero su madre gastaba poco en bragas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eres un HDLGP.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Feb 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Seguramente son bots y NPCs.Yo leo comentarios de periódicos y otros foros y fuera de burbuja te hacen creer que todo elel mundo es de izquierdas.



Es que los fachas estáis todos aquí, ¡no te jode!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> A cualquier putamierda la llaman revolución.




aquí el claro ejemplo de progre con el culo en llamas


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (7 Feb 2022)

Justin ni puto caso. Qué gran lider joder

Justin Trudeau (@JustinTrudeau) twitteó: Canada firmly and unequivocally denounces female genital mutilation. No woman or girl - anywhere in the world - should ever live in fear of physical or psychological harm.
Statement by the Prime Minister on the International Day of Zero Tolerance for Female Genital Mutilation https://twitter.com/JustinTrudeau/status/1490336360397484037?s=20&t=IPfvMXyQXQNZe1r8KCpe9g


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Feb 2022)

Luchándo contra USA, pues sí. Que yo sepa a excepción de las colinas de San Juan, nunca hemos matado muchos yanquis en el campo de batalla. En Santiago y Cavite, si murió algún marino yanqui sería por accidente, no por armas españolas.

Luchándo contra los gabachos el meme no puede ser más desacertado, me vienen a la memoria muchas, muchas, muchas batallas en las que les dimos cera de la buena a los franceses. Por ejémplo* Pavía, *donde hasta capturamos prisionero al mismísimo Rey de la France.....


----------



## Ricohombre (7 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Luchándo contra USA, pues sí. Que yo sepa a excepción de las colinas de San Juan, nunca hemos matado muchos yanquis en el campo de batalla. En Santiago y Cavite, si murió algún marino yanqui sería por accidente, no por armas españolas.
> 
> Luchándo contra los gabachos el meme no puede ser más desacertado, me vienen a la memoria muchas, muchas, muchas batallas en las que les dimos cera de la buena a los franceses. Por ejémplo* Pavía, *donde hasta capturamos prisionero al mismísimo Rey de la France.....



Contra los yankis solo hemos tenido esa guerra, bastante desastrosa por cierto. En las "batallas" el ratio si que sale favorable a los españoles (defensores, rifle muy superior, los americanos iban muy optimistas, etc). No solo están las colinas de San Juan pero hay poco mas.

Ojala hubiera continuado Weyler en Cuba...


----------



## Ricohombre (7 Feb 2022)

Es una posibilidad, pero a tenor de los hechos pueden hacer lo que les de la gana sin necesidad de intentar enmascararlo.


----------



## avioneti (7 Feb 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> No es esto violencia? Joder que ascazos de gobiernos.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Javier_Torrox/status/1490589812948099073?s=20&t=h-ivu2AU76C6JgKKies0qg



y que delito hay ahi? tonterias. Que cambiaron el codigo penal en esta semana? xddd


----------



## Busher (7 Feb 2022)

No se, pero el apellido Trudeau provoca tendencias autoritarias, de decretar estados marciales y cosas de esas... no es culpa suya, es cultural, va en el apellido.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Feb 2022)

Justin Castreau.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Contra los yankis solo hemos tenido esa guerra, bastante desastrosa por cierto. En las "batallas" el ratio si que sale favorable a los españoles (defensores, rifle muy superior, los americanos iban muy optimistas, etc). No solo están las colinas de San Juan pero hay poco mas.
> 
> Ojala hubiera continuado Weiler en Cuba...



A Weiler lo quitaron justo cuando empezaba a hacer las cosas bien, pero para los progres de hoy era "mu malo" y metía a la gente en campos de concentración. Sin embargo Kitchener hizo lo mismo multiplicado por cuatro contra los boers pero nadie dice nada, ese era "mu güeno".


----------



## moritobelo (7 Feb 2022)

Vaya pelicula os estais montando... 

Joder, dais entre pena y risa. Salid de casa, ostias, el mundo real os espera!!!


----------



## Ricohombre (7 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A Weiler lo quitaron justo cuando empezaba a hacer las cosas bien, pero para los progres de hoy era "mu malo" y metía a la gente en campos de concentración. Sin embargo Kitchener hizo lo mismo multiplicado por cuatro contra los boers pero nadie dice nada, ese era "mu güeno".



Probablemente el mejor militar que hemos tenido de un tiempo a esta parte. En lo que respecta a su seriedad y respeto por la ley, sin duda el mas destacado. 

Lo de los campos de concentración, es que era necesario en ese tipo de guerra.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (7 Feb 2022)

necesitamos tu cosmovisión a través de las imagen, construir un texto te normaliza.
en lo que eres bueno es con el exivicionismo moral a través de la imagen , escribir te traslada a la subnormalidad.


----------



## Klapaucius (7 Feb 2022)

Buscas la noticia en medios tradicionales y no tardan en decir que son extrema derecha y que han visto pancartas con esvástivas y cosas nazis     

Y que un 68% no se siente identificado con el movimiento.

Medios de manipulación masiva.

mirad cómo manipulan estos CERDOS












A favor de portar armas? ------------> nazi
En contra de la vacuna covid? ------------> nazi
Cuestionas al Estado? ------------> nazi

y así con todo


----------



## Ulisses (7 Feb 2022)

Dicen que tienen pocos policias.....



Los reporteros le preguntaron al primer ministro Justin Trudeau el jueves sobre la posibilidad de desplegar militares además de miembros de la Real Policía Montada de Canadá. Trudeau actualmente tiene COVID y habló virtualmente.

(SOUNDBITE DE GRABACIÓN ARCHIVADA)

PRIMER MINISTRO JUSTIN TRUDEAU: Hay que ser muy, muy cauteloso antes de desplegar militares en situaciones que involucran a canadienses. No es algo en lo que nadie deba entrar a la ligera. Pero a partir de ahora, no ha habido solicitudes, y eso no está en las cartas en este momento.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (7 Feb 2022)

Los comentarios son lo peor (de la noticia), 100% de covidiotas subnormales, imagino que pese a tener la tercera dosis siguen usando bozal


----------



## ENRABATOR (7 Feb 2022)

Te vas al ignore y mira que tengo pocos pero tu has desbordado el medidor de retraso mental


----------



## malvado (7 Feb 2022)

Qué hilo más limpio queda una vez que se mete al idiota de los memes en el ignore. 

Alguien debe estar nervioso para intentar desviar la atención de los hilos. En mi entorno nadie sabía lo que estaba pasando en Canadá hasta que se lo he enseñado (gracias a Burbuja por comentarlo antes que nadie).


----------



## oriolserra (7 Feb 2022)

¿Alguien se acuerda de esto? También era de Canadá.
No sé mucho de este país (más bien nada), pero sí que era (o es) uno de los principales productores de transgénicos del mundo (¿alguien recuerda Monsanto y su roundup?). Canadá también fue uno de los países donde se persiguió a los practicantes de acupuntura (hasta su práctica total desaparición), y donde se llevó a cabo una tremenda campaña de vacunación. No quiero entrar en detalles (hay libros que lo explican), pero el pueblo de Canadá ha debido vivir mucha represión, y lo de ahora, ya debe colmar el vaso. 

La única manera de saber si un dirigente está haciendo bien las cosas o no, a fin de cuentas, se mide por las protestas de la gente (siempre y cuando no sean usadas con fines no éticos).

Es sentido común. Si para poder ganarte el sustento, te obligan a algo que tú consideras peligroso, y encima a algo de lo que nadie se hace responsable, y que puede tener consecuencias graves... Y encima, sin informarte de forma veraz.


----------



## bullish consensus (7 Feb 2022)

Con tanta gente deseando la muerte de éste mierda... Tendrá algún efecto?


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Feb 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Con tanta gente deseando la muerte de éste mierda... Tendrá algún efecto?



Espero que al menos en su conciencia . Es un psicópata


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (7 Feb 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> ¿Se avecina el mad max?



Me dan ganas de hacer mi primera multi y que se llame *Max Pena*


----------



## Ulisses (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ulisses (7 Feb 2022)

https://static01.nyt.com/images/2022/01/29/world/29canada-protest7/29canada-protest7-superJumbo.jpg?quality=75&auto=webp


----------



## PACOJONES (7 Feb 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> necesitamos tu cosmovisión a través de las imagen, construir un texto te normaliza.
> en lo que eres bueno es con el exivicionismo moral a través de la imagen , escribir te traslada a la subnormalidad.



...leerte a ti un poco tambien mae mia


----------



## CBDC (7 Feb 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Justin ni puto caso. Qué gran lider joder
> 
> Justin Trudeau (@JustinTrudeau) twitteó: Canada firmly and unequivocally denounces female genital mutilation. No woman or girl - anywhere in the world - should ever live in fear of physical or psychological harm.
> Statement by the Prime Minister on the International Day of Zero Tolerance for Female Genital Mutilation



Ahora entiendo las protestas de los trans.
Viendo esto debían ir en contra del gobierno, no de los camioneros, ¿no?


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Feb 2022)

¡Viva la Robolusión! dijo:


> No quiero decir que el Justin Trudeau sea un hijo de puta, pero su madre gastaba poco en bragas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El VAR confirma que es la madre?


----------



## Remero consentido (7 Feb 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Con tanta gente deseando la muerte de éste mierda... Tendrá algún efecto?




Canada, alli hace unos meses dijeron que habian aparecido 250 niños enterrados en un hospicio... Aquello fue el "motivo" de que ardieran 68 iglesias catolicas. Despues hemos sabido que la noticia fue mentira y que jamas hubo niños enterrados alli, pero las iglesias si que ardieron


----------



## Bye Felicia (7 Feb 2022)

Y hablamos de un país que no pasa ni un tercio de las penurias que pasamos aquí....


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Feb 2022)

Concretamente cuando cambia la relación de poder respecto a los gobernados. En Canadá, o en cualquier otro sitio, cambiar de gobierno no sería una revolución, sería un cambio por otro gobierno con las mismas premisas. Una revolución sería cambiar de sistema político.


----------



## jacksion (7 Feb 2022)

The Pathway to a New World Order in 6 Phases by Mike Yeadon (Former Pfizer Executive)


Discover the 6 phases to the New World Order.




www.americansubversion.com




ya andamos x la fase 5 parece ser


----------



## Nefersen (7 Feb 2022)

Qué tendrá la ponzoña que el Castreau es capaz de mantener los mandatos aunque se divida la sociedad en dos.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Qué tendrá la ponzoña que el Castreau es capaz de mantener los mandatos aunque se divida la sociedad en dos.



De esto no se habrá enterado ni el 20% de la población canadiense,
(de España ni el 1% de la población),

y si lo han pasado en las noticias habrá sido como "peligrosos terroristas antivacunas",

silencio informativo hasta que se cansen, y aquí no ha pasado nada,

si se ponen tontos, le montan un atentado de falsa bandera y los sacan a la fuerza,

no hay nada que hacer, esto solo lo puede revertir la violencia extrema,
no creo que suceda.


----------



## V. Crawley (7 Feb 2022)

Bueno, pues el pesao de los memes que no tienen NADA que ver con el estado de emergencia de Ottawa, al puto ignore. Y por cierto, muchos de esos memes ni siquiera están escritos en inglés correcto, tienen toda la pinta de haber sido escritos por panchitos resentidos y acomplejados.


----------



## Kinky (7 Feb 2022)

Tú sin embargo no estás abducido ni nada, qué va. Tu raciocinio es muy superior al de una ameba, por supuesto.

Respecto del que se preguntaba cuál es el objetivo real de los camioneros llegados a este punto solo decirle que ya lo sabe de sobra: disolverse porque son muy anarcomariconitos y no tienen cojones a otra cosa, porque claro, no pueden permitirse caer en "el fascismo" o lo que opinen de ellos la izquierda y el resto de tarados. Y en españa pues el objetivo será chillar como hasta ahora, muy morada de la humillación que vox es solución a algo mientras dicen "¡eh miradme amiguitos foreros, voto a un partido del sistema, soy muy demócrata como vosotros, dadme likes!'


----------



## Fukuoka San (7 Feb 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Que digo yo que bloquear una capital es cortar el comercio y perjudicar la economía, justo lo que quieren los globalistas para arruinar occidente, no?
> 
> O me equivoco?
> Cuál es el objetivo de los camioneros?



Hay estrategias que parece que en vez de los tuyos, las ha planeado el enemigo. Con lo fácil que sería dejar de pagar impuestos y ahogar a cualquier Estado. Todo de manera legal, por supuesto. Pero no, quemarse a lo bonzo es la moda revolucionaria...


----------



## Margot Macy (7 Feb 2022)

El himno glam del Freedom Convoy canadiense
“We’re not gonna take it!” (the vaccine)


----------



## Ulisses (7 Feb 2022)

Parece que la técnica que están usando en Canadá es la conocida artimaña de convocar "contramanifestaciones".










Counter-protesters say 'Go Home' as Vancouver convoy disrupted


For the second consecutive weekend, protesters opposed to COVID-19 vaccine mandates and other pandemic-related restrictions took to the streets of Metro Vancouver.




bc.ctvnews.ca


----------



## DarkNight (7 Feb 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Mientras tanto en la TV de nuestro país no comentan absolutamente nada, como si no pasase nada.
> 
> Llegados a este punto los camioneros deben ir con todo, Trudeau debe dimitir.



Tienen la orden política de censurar revoluciones como la de Canada. Por el efecto bola de nieve.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (7 Feb 2022)

Igual que en Tumblr, que los están llamando nazis terroristas...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (7 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> 200 comentarios en el periódico de Toronto. Los más votados son covidiotas 100% anti camioneros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo comentarios y los votos están manipulados. ¿Cómo lo sé? Fíjate en el resultado de la encuesta.


----------



## Ulisses (7 Feb 2022)

*2:35 pm* (hace dos horas aprox.) El juez de la Corte Superior de Ontario, Hugh McLean, emitió una orden judicial de 10 días para evitar que los camioneros estacionados en las calles de la ciudad en el centro de Ottawa toquen sus bocinas incesantemente.

Today’s coronavirus news: Ottawa judge grants injunction to silence the honking horns; Ontario reporting an incomplete count of 2,155 hospitalizations


----------



## malibux (7 Feb 2022)

Es un capítulo Black Mirror total. Presidente al que han dado un aura de cool-progre pero que tiene una pinta de psicópata que tira para atrás, manipulación descarada de los grandes medios, población general atontada en su casa lobotomizada y silencio total en el resto del mundo. Hasta me enteré por un video de Rallo de que habían bloqueado las donaciones de gofundme hacia la protesta de los camioneros. Podría pensarse que todo este sinsentido global podría deberse a que definitivamente una IA ha tomado el control, pero creo que lo haría de una forma bastante más sutil y elegante...


----------



## eLatunero (7 Feb 2022)

estaban muy bien organizados y con la población de su lado.
pero ya han puesto en marcha la maquinaria de cortarles la financiación, suministro de carburantes y atacarles desde grupos organizados y los antidisturbios.
A ver si consiguen aguantar porque serán un ejemplo para la historia.
Aunque con la manipulación en la que vivimos... la historia pueden escribirla como les salga de los huevos.


Aún así Truckersforfreedom !!


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Feb 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Es un capítulo Black Mirror total. Presidente al que han dado un aura de cool-progre pero que tiene una pinta de psicópata que tira para atrás, manipulación descarada de los grandes medios, población general atontada en su casa lobotomizada y silencio total en el resto del mundo. Hasta me enteré por un video de Rallo de que habían bloqueado las donaciones de gofundme hacia la protesta de los camioneros. Podría pensarse que todo este sinsentido global podría deberse a que definitivamente una IA ha tomado el control, pero creo que lo haría de una forma bastante más sutil y elegante...



Es que debe de ser una IA jovencita, aún bastante torpe. Porque si no, no me jodas.


----------



## Reivakuum (7 Feb 2022)

Va a quedar en nada. Como el 15M. La primera noticia que lei fue que los camioneros estaban dando comida a los mendigos. Como en el 15M. Aquello, como AcampadaSol, en una semana será un nido de ratas, negros fumando crack y mierda a expuertas.
El buenismo no puede ser la bandera de una revolucion


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (7 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Eres un HDLGP.




Jojojojo te ha escocido porque tu madre también gastaba poco en bragas ¿eh?

Bueno, no te enfades, si has encontrado un 'gemelito'


----------



## Burbunauta (7 Feb 2022)

Me da la impresión de que nuestra pizpi Ayuso es más hombre que Trudeau .


----------



## Knight who says ni (8 Feb 2022)

¿Trudeau sigue convenientemente infectado y en cuarentena?


----------



## SaRmY (8 Feb 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Desde la total ignorancia: ¿¿¿ por qué protestan, por los altos precios del carburante ??? Saludos.



No es por el combustible, de echo allí está el litro a poco más de 1$. Protestan porque les obligan a vacunarse para poder hacer rutas entre diferentes estados.


----------



## shur 1 (8 Feb 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Es un capítulo Black Mirror total. Presidente al que han dado un aura de cool-progre pero que tiene una pinta de psicópata que tira para atrás, manipulación descarada de los grandes medios, población general atontada en su casa lobotomizada y silencio total en el resto del mundo. Hasta me enteré por un video de Rallo de que habían bloqueado las donaciones de gofundme hacia la protesta de los camioneros. Podría pensarse que todo este sinsentido global podría deberse a que definitivamente una IA ha tomado el control, pero creo que lo haría de una forma bastante más sutil y elegante...



¿Eres médico negacionista?

Raro raro


----------



## Hans_Asperger (8 Feb 2022)

SaRmY dijo:


> No es por el combustible, de echo allí está el litro a poco más de 1$. Protestan porque les obligan a vacunarse para poder hacer rutas entre diferentes estados.



Ahora lo entiendo perfectamente. Muchas gracias por la aclaración. Saludos.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Feb 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> ¿Trudeau sigue convenientemente infectado y en cuarentena?



Tiene Covid persistente.


----------



## Ircapo (9 Feb 2022)




----------

